# Indramat MKD servo motor



## Paulserv (12 Dezember 2020)

I think C220 is a common fault in MKD servo motors after working some years, maybe because they have tried to make an absolute feedback using a resolver and an intelligent board back to the resolver, maybe this is not the best idea (I don't know), you say it.

There are many MKD in our field, and to renew the machines get a heavy cost. C220 basically means that initialization of the feedback is failed, and if you are sure about the connections, you need almost  to replace the motor or at least the feedback.

I personally tried to replace or repair the feedback in some occasions, and could not make it, except in two cases. Maybe because I miss a delicate technique in mounting process.

Anyway, I thought if I replace the feedback whit some simple absolute feedback which DKC servo drives can run it defining a third party motor, any idea?

What's your idea about using SICK HIPERFACE encoders in MKD servo motors?

Any help would be appreciated.

Paul


----------



## Draco Malfoy (12 Dezember 2020)

Paulserv schrieb:


> I think C220 is a common fault in MKD servo motors after working some years, maybe because they have tried to make an absolute feedback using a resolver and an intelligent board back to the resolver, maybe this is not the best idea (I don't know), you say it.
> 
> There are many MKD in our field, and to renew the machines get a heavy cost. C220 basically means that initialization of the feedback is failed, and if you are sure about the connections, you need almost  to replace the motor or at least the feedback.
> 
> ...



My Solution in such a case (Packaging Line) was to replace the Head of the Motor (cut off the Encoder) and replace them by the Siemens 6FX2001-5QE25 witch is possible to use on the Slot X8 on the Indramat DKC Inverter. Very important is to reach a best possible shielding, confectioning and soldering quality of the new encoder cable.

In this case, you have to programm the MKD Drive like  a 3rd party motor with EnDat 2.1 in the DKC. There are special dokumentation for DKC witch enable to use it with 3rd party motors.

I the next step i replaced the DKC by Sinamics S120 by using the same MKD drives and Ecoders witch was alredy replaced bevore. Works great.


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Dezember 2020)

Are there really the encoders damaged at your motors ? I know this problem as well - but in our factory mostly the battery of the encoder is empty. But ... of course ... this depends on the exact motor-type ...


----------



## Paulserv (13 Dezember 2020)

Draco Malfoy

I think you have a good grasp of my situation and your experience is exactly what I need.
We have two sizes of MkD's in our line, MKD-071B-061-KP1 & MKD-090B-047-KP0
I can try to mount the Siemens 6FX2001-5QE25 or something like it on the motors and proceed with defining a third party motor,
But you said in the next step you have replaced the DKC with Siemens SINAMICS S120; Is that mean the third party motor project has been failed after working some span of time?

And one more question: You said "by using the same MKD drives and Encoders witch was already replaced before", Do you mean the motor with C220 (the initializing error) can work great with SINAMICS S120?

Best Regards
Paul


----------



## Paulserv (13 Dezember 2020)

Thanks Larry
Actually I don't see any damage on the encoder board and resolver is all right in tests too. I realized that you are saying the C220 initializing error can be due to battery low level which has its own warning F248.
I can check the battery, but have you any specific experience for diagnosing the intelligent board?
How much the battery voltage should be for a healthy initialization?
Best Regards
Paul


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Dezember 2020)

Hi Paul,
no ... I don't have any specific experience with those batteries - but within the last 4 months we changed several batteries on those motors and all works good again. The only thing is, that the motor better don't change it's position during this maintenance-action ...
Cheers
Larry


----------



## Draco Malfoy (13 Dezember 2020)

Hi Paul



Paulserv schrieb:


> Draco Malfoy
> I think you have a good grasp of my situation and your experience is exactly what I need.
> We have two sizes of MkD's in our line, MKD-071B-061-KP1 & MKD-090B-047-KP0



I had the MKD-115 on the Forming Station two times. Both drives was upgraded with a new encoder. Its a really big drive, and apart from that, there is no reason to dispose the whole drive.



> I can try to mount the Siemens 6FX2001-5QE25 or something like it on the motors and proceed with defining a third party motor,



It was given by using an Mounting Plate Adapter and a couppling like that:

https://www.orbit-antriebstechnik.de/de/torsionssteife-kupplungen.html



> But you said in the next step you have replaced the DKC with Siemens  SINAMICS S120; Is that mean the third party motor project has been  failed after working some span of time?



Not directly failed. There was two problems: The DKC is not able to get the "Commutation Angle Offset" by using the harmonical frequencies. If the Axis is not a "hanging axis", it works. The axis needs to be moved a little beat, by every start of the DKC. The second problem was, the DKC Inverters are alredy spare parts by the manufacturer, and very expensive. Its more easyer to by a used S120 Module in good condition, then a DKC Invertor witch you need.



> And one more question: You said "by using  the same MKD drives and Encoders witch was already replaced before", Do  you mean the motor with C220 (the initializing error) can work great  with SINAMICS S120?



It works great, if you replace the encoder bevor. You can take the Siemens 6FX2001-5QE25, or any other absolute encoder, witch is compatible witch a korrespondent SMC.. Module on the Sinamics. You can also use a drive-clique encoder.


----------



## Paulserv (13 Dezember 2020)

Thanks Larry
I'll give it a try.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Paulserv (13 Dezember 2020)

Draco Malfoy
Thanks for your attention.
Yes, the DKC's are very expensive.
I can try a third party motor by using a absolute encoder.
Need more time.
Best regards
Paul


----------

